# red pixels problem with BenQ W500



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok i bought this pj when i first started my HT room. Ive only had it hooked up about 10 times now. I noticed when i was testing it there were some red pixels tracing around peoples faces or curves and features. I thought it was the FREE dvd player i got and never thought much of it. I was using component imput.

I just now got my Dish 722 installed and found the same thing happening over the hdmi cable. I turned the pj back off and back on and it was then fine. Ive now had it over the 30 days replacement warranty from newegg. 

Is this a pj problem or do i need to look at grounding or something?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a one time fluke to me. I've had 3 different projectors and several big screen displays. Every so often weird things like this have happened... a restart fixed it and all was well. I would not worry unless it does it again.

Someone else may know more about your problem though... if it is something more serious.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

well i have been setting it up and taking it back down so it doesnt get dirty from the construction in the room. So thats why i say ive had it setup about 10 times meaning its been turned on about 10 times and so far about 3 of those times had these red pixles....only on faces or similar colors. The Robinsons cartoon was the worst.'

Joe


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

room is 95% complete and have been watching for a week now.....no red pixel problems so far.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Its still doing this every 5th startup or so.....goes away after turning off and back on.

Contacting BenQ tomorrow about the issue.

Other than this i absolutely love this PJ.

Didnt know when i bought it that it had the upconvert thing......very nice.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Joedean,

Any update? What did you end up with? I was tempted to imagine a red misconvergence issue but since it comes and goes....that might not be the case :scratch:


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont know if i can send it in....i watch it too much!!

It still does it every once in a while.....maybe ill wait till the warranty is close to expire incase something else happens....might even get a new pj or something and a new bulb!!! Should i Wait??

You guys that have sent yours in how long did they take to get it back to ya??


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Could you post a screenshot?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

i can do that the next time it acts up.....never thougth of it.. 

Joe


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Jodean said:


> I dont know if i can send it in....i watch it too much!!


When I odered my FP, it took about 2 months to be delivered, but Epson Egypt agreed to lend me a projector...You may propably ask for a replacement and they may understand.


> It still does it every once in a while.....maybe ill wait till the warranty is close to expire incase something else happens....might even get a new pj or something and a new bulb!!! Should i Wait??


If this problem doesn't show up again, so propably yes.


> You guys that have sent yours in how long did they take to get it back to ya??


I don't think you'll have a definite reply to this question, as issues are not the same for everyone and also the service centers are not the same. You should ask BenQ if you ever decide to send it for repair.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Well its been about 2 weeks now and it hasnt been doing it. I use it almost everyday and sometimes twice a day.

Now tonight it was doing it so i took some screen shots.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

The response from BenQ was that its a cabling issue or a ground issue. I told him ive run an hdmi or component with same results. Three different sources. So maybe it is a ground? Brand new room that was wired by me, and the house is 4 years old also wired by me. I have no ground issues that i know of.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I can't say what it is, but if you have seen the same on both digital and analog connections, I doubt seriouslsy that it is a cabling nor a ground issue. Looks like something intermittent in the projector to me. I would send it in for service.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

They wont rma it since they claim its not the pj issue...

still does it every 20 or so power ons now.....

I think it might do it more if i turn it on first out of the components.....going to try to turn on the stereo and the dish dvr first from now on and see what happens.

Oh....i have found no way to make it stop once it does this......i have to shut it down and restart it.

Joe


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You need to verify the problem with multiple souces to isolate it to the projector. Have your dealer test it with several sources for an independent evaluation.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

HI,

I have an Infocus X3 and an ATI XT800 Grafics Card and I have the red pixel issue, too. This has been going on for quite some time, like 12 month or longer. 
Not sure what causes it. I tried to isolate the issue, the picture shows fine on the LCD monitor, but the projector has the red pixel issue. It appears that a certain shade of some dark color get translated into these false red pixels instead and causes these red outlines or interpersed areas with red pixels:no:. Reboot mostly does not solve the issue, and it is not related to running the projector for a long time or using a certain source (dvd, divx, mepg, ...)
Any idea?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Does it go away if you shut down the PJ and start it back up???

Could still be ground.....mine does it less and less now that i startup it up last of all the equipment.

Joe


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine hasnt done this for quite a while now.....i still startup all other equipment first.


----------

